# Tyler Hamilton at Oxford



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Some interesting Q and A.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Painful to listen to-like he was reading off a piece of paper, and reading poorly.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter P. said:


> Painful to listen to-like he was reading off a piece of paper, and reading poorly.


you must have meant this video, where he was literally reading off a piece of paper.
Having said that, I thought his speech was a good one. Nothing earth-shattering at this point for those who is even a little bit aware of the doping culture in cycling... but a good solid speech. 

And while I appreciate his honesty, one part that bothers me is that he's making money off of his books talking about the cheating which he was a part of. I don't think I'd want to support people making like so. I mean, yeah, I appreciate his honesty, but he should be making money like that. I'd like to see him donate all of the profits to some worthy charity, now that would sit with me much better.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Obviously rehearsed, but not horrible. Cyclists don't always make the best public speakers.

Nothing exciting or new. Not surprising, since he's been out of the loop for a decade now.

I don't think Tyler is getting rich from his books or speaking appearances. I think, like Floyd, he pretty much exhausted his nest-egg during his defense and the aftermath. 

I just wish he'd get a haircut. Not a good look for him.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looked like he was jet lagged and giving a speech he'd done a few times before.

He went easy on LA in the Q&A I thought.

I was a great admirer of Tyler before the bust. So it was very disappointing.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I found it interesting that early in his career, drugs were distributed like candy corn at Halloween. No one seemed concerned and everyone WAS doing it.
Sad but true.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I found it interesting that early in his career, drugs were distributed like candy corn at Halloween. No one seemed concerned and everyone WAS doing it.
> Sad but true.


Unlike candy corn, people actually used it. Seriously, who thought corn would make awesome candy? Probably the same people who invented circus peanuts. Blechk.


----------



## CBaron (Apr 19, 2005)

I too was a big Tyler fan. When (and what) he got busted for just seemed too obvious once his teammate got busted for the same things months later. I joked that they may have had each other's bags of blood (swapped). His chimera defense was pretty laughable.

I found the video interesting. It did seem that he didn't quite 'get' some of the questions that were asked and he (chose?) to give pretty basic and concise replies. I still like him.

I'm sure most everyone here has seen it, but this Tyler video led me to the "Armstrong Lie" video/movie last night. I found the Armstrong Lie movie VERY well done. I'd recommend it to most anyone. Not exactly sure non-cyclists will truly appreciate it though.

Cheers,
CJB


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> I just wish he'd get a haircut. Not a good look for him.


didn't you hear? He's in the running to star in the remake of Breaking Away

it's him on the right


----------



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

BCSaltchucker said:


> didn't you hear? He's in the running to star in the remake of Breaking Away
> 
> it's him on the right


.
Not a bad likeness (it's actually Jackie Earl Haley of "Bad News Bears" fame)


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

fiziks said:


> .
> Not a bad likeness (it's actually Jackie Earl Haley of "Bad News Bears" fame)


Tyler called the early Postal Team the "Bad News Bears"
And it's Christian Vandelvelde's father who played the evil Italian cyclist in "breaking away"

Interesting how it's all related.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> you must have meant this video, where he was literally reading off a piece of paper.
> Having said that, I thought his speech was a good one. Nothing earth-shattering at this point for those who is even a little bit aware of the doping culture in cycling... but a good solid speech.
> 
> And while I appreciate his honesty, one part that bothers me is that he's making money off of his books talking about the cheating which he was a part of. I don't think I'd want to support people making like so. I mean, yeah, I appreciate his honesty, but he should be making money like that. I'd like to see him donate all of the profits to some worthy charity, now that would sit with me much better.


They all take money from Dope sport, he found a better, cleaner way. Maybe he even cheated giving the talk. JK


----------

